

Ask HN: What hosting do you use? - bobrenjc93

I've had experiences with the following hosting providers:<p>000webhost: Great free host for simple php applications. However, they don't give you SSH access and their servers do not handle spikes in web traffic very well.<p>Amazon EWS: Free tier for a year is nice, however you still have to pay 10 dollars a month if you want an elastic IP. Relatively expensive compared to other cloud hosting providers for small scale projects. Terrible customer support and convoluted usage reports.<p>Recently I've been thinking about buying a remote dedicated server or using rackspace cloud hosting.<p>What hosting do you use?
======
rsandhu
Moved from Slicehost (after they were acquired by Rackspace) to EC2. Check out
the reserved instances offered by Amazon for EC2, this brought the cost down
to compete with the Linode and Slicehost but with a more powerful machine on
EC2.

Reserved instances: <http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/reserved-instances>

I found the CPU time for micro instances to be sparse and unreliable to host
an API for example.

~~~
bobrenjc93
Thanks for the suggestion. How much per month on average are you paying for
EC2 reserved instances?

~~~
rsandhu
Small instance (64-bit is available now) for ~ $25/month \- including elastic
ip \- ebs

------
mappu
VPSes from Frantech, QuickPacket, and QuickWeb.

I'd highly recommend checking out lowendstock.com - the freedom to use SSH and
configure nginx however you please is fantastic. There are very few situations
where shared hosting makes sense.

------
traxtech
OVH.com, the biggest european hosting provider : Xeon i7 W3520, 24Go RAM,
2x120Go SSD (Intel SSD 320) in soft RAID-1, 130 €/m. PostgreSQL is really
happy on this hardware :)

And online.net for HA.

------
kefs
Tigertech.net.

Their site looks straight out of 2001, but they're the best i've found for
what I need.

~~~
bobrenjc93
This looks quite promising, thanks! +1

------
jordhy
EC2 for production and a dedicated server for testing/more sensitive stuff.

------
cryptolect
Currently Rackspace but moving most of my servers to Leaseweb (NL) shortly.

